# Creative Aurvana Live! Kaufempfehlung oder eher nicht?



## creeze187 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe vor mir Ende des Monats ein neues Headset zuzulegen, da ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen habe das die meisten Kopfhörer einen besseren Sound bieten als irgendwelche "Gamer" Headsets habe ich mich entschieden doch Kopfhörer anzuschaffen und einfach ein extra Mikro zu kaufen.
Ich finde die Creative Aurvana Live! mit einem Preis von ca 60 Euro sehr ansprechend, habe mir einige Tests durchgelesen die fast alle positiv ausfielen, ein oft genannter Negativpunkt war der schwache Bass.
Da ich die Kopfhörer hauptsächlich zum zocken nutzen möchte(fps- BF3 zb) ist die Frage ob der schwache Bass a zum Nachteil weren kann.
Ich hoffe das zufällig einer von euch diese Kopfhörer schon einmal getestet hat oder sogar besitzt und was dazu sagen kann, alle anderen können natürlich auch Ihre Meinung dazu abgeben, vielleicht kennt ihr ja eine bessere Alternative bis max 80 Euro.

Danke


----------



## HAWX (16. Dezember 2011)

Wenn dir der Bass zu schwach sein sollte, was er für mich bei weitem nicht ist, würde ich mir mal den Ultrasone HFI-450 angucken


----------



## Blue_Gun (16. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Bass zu schwach sein sollte, was er für mich bei weitem nicht ist, würde ich mir mal den Ultrasone HFI-450 angucken


 
Wenn dir der Bass zu schwach ist würde ich auch keinen Kopfhörer von AKG kaufen, da die ziemlich neutral abgestimmt sind. Habe gerade einen K530(in deinem Preisbereich) auf und Bass hat er zwar, aber nicht übermäßig.


----------



## plaGGy (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann dir insofern eine Kaufempfehlung geben, als das der KH von der Verarbeitung und auch vom Klang her für den Preis wohl jedem HS bis 100€ ebenbürtig ist, wenn nicht deutlichst überlegen.
Er trägt sich gut und der Bass ist finde ich auch recht gut, wobei ich nicht auf die Bass-Betonung stehe, mir ist wichtig, das der Bass harmonisch mitklingt. zur Not könnte man für kleine Nuancen auch was am Equalizer drehen.

Du solltest ihn vll mal bei Amazon bestellen und Probe-Hören, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist er auch Rücksedungsfreundlich verpackt 

Wie gesagt, für 60€ ist es wie ich find ein toller KH.
[Übersicht] Empfehlenswerte HiFi-Kopfhörer in 6 Preisklassen unterteilt - Grobe Kaufempfehlung - Forum de Luxx
Sonst hier mal reinschauen.
Von der Liste kann ich noch den SuperLuxx HD681 ans herz legen, der hat meines Empfindens nach aber etwas weniger Bass als der Aurvana, ist jedoch auch ne Ecke billiger.


----------



## HAWX (16. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dir der Bass zu schwach ist würde ich auch keinen Kopfhörer von AKG kaufen, da die ziemlich neutral abgestimmt sind. Habe gerade einen K530(in deinem Preisbereich) auf und Bass hat er zwar, aber nicht übermäßig.



AKG? Wie zum Teufel kommst du jetzt darauf? Die hab ich nirgends erwähnt, außerdem gibt es auch AKG's die im Bassbereich ordentlich zulangen, solltest du nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Iceananas (16. Dezember 2011)

Was für ein Zufall, hab gerade die Aurvana Live auf dem Kopf 

Ich bin eher per Zufall auf die gekommen, weil ich im winter meine Ohren warm halten möchte und diese kurz bei Creative für 40€ gab. Sonst bin ich eher der In-Ear Typ. Aber ich muss sagen die sind echt gut, ich hätt die auch für das Doppelte gekauft. Dass der Bass schwach ist kann ich nicht bestätigen, der dröhnt nicht die Birne voll wie die Monster Beats, aber dafür viel definierter und geht auch recht tief (wackelt bei tiefbass schon einbisschen ). Die Aurvana Live benutzt dieselben Treiber wie die wesentlich teureren Denon 1000/1001, von daher ist das P/L Verhältnis wirklich gut.

Einzig die Isolierung nach außen ist nicht so doll, aber wer Langeweile hat kann nach Anleitung ein Mod mit Schalldämmer durchführen, der Klang soll sich dadurch sogar verbessern


----------



## creeze187 (16. Dezember 2011)

ok, denke dann werde ich mir mal die Creative bestellen und Probehören, für den Preis von knapp über 60 Euro kann man denke ich nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (16. Dezember 2011)

> vielleicht kennt ihr ja eine bessere Alternative bis max 80 Euro.



Das war nicht auf deinen Beitrag bezogen sondern auf den oben Zitierten. Gibt es einen AKG in der Preisklasse bis 100€ der nicht neutral ist?


----------



## iceman650 (16. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Das war nicht auf deinen Beitrag bezogen sondern auf den oben Zitierten. Gibt es einen AKG in der Preisklasse bis 100€ der nicht neutral ist?


 K518DJ. Den Bass kann man nicht mal mit reichlich ironie als neutral bezeichnen


----------



## Blue_Gun (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja, stimmt, tut mir Leid den habe ich außer Acht gelassen. Sorry für die falsche Aussage, aber ansonsten sind die anderen ziemlich neutral.


----------



## HAWX (16. Dezember 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> aber ansonsten sind die anderen ziemlich neutral.



Nichtmal das stimmt. Einige sind sogar eher bassschwach und Höhenbetont etc.


----------



## Blue_Gun (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub heut ist nicht mein Tag, auf alle Fälle sind AKGs nichts für den TE, wenn er auf Basslastige Abstimmungen steht(mit ausnahme des 518)


----------



## duff (2. Februar 2012)

Laut Creative sind die KH nicht optimal für Games geeignet (3 von 5 Sternen) - eher für Musik. 



Die Treiber haben sind "40mm ...Neodymium magnet" im Durchmesser.

Die Gaming Headsets (z.B. Tactic3D Sigma) hat 50mm

*
Ist ein größerer Durchmesser besser?*



Frequenzbereich Aurvana 10Hz-30kHz
Sigma: 20Hz-20kHz


*Was ist für Games am Besten?*


----------



## Madz (2. Februar 2012)

Du glaubst doch nicht den Mist, den dir ein Hersteller erzählt? Creative stellt auch "Gamer"Headsets her. Die werden sich ihr Geschäft sicher nicht zerstören, indem sie zugegben, daß Spiele kein anderen Anforderungen als Musik oder Filme stellen.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen! 

Offtopic wurde von mir entfernt! 

Klärt persönliche Differenzen bitte außerhalb der Beratungsthreads via PN! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Iceananas (3. Februar 2012)

duff schrieb:


> Laut Creative sind die KH nicht optimal für Games geeignet (3 von 5 Sternen) - eher für Musik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist so ein Vergleich wie: Geforce ABC hat ein 500mm² Grafikchip, AMD XYZ hat 600mm², welche Karte ist für BF3 besser? 

Also über den Klang absolut nichtssagende Werten.

Rein klanglich (auch für Games!) dürfte der Creative sämtliche Headsets in der Preisklasse überlegen sein.


----------



## duff (19. Februar 2012)

Habe das Creative Aurvana Live! gekauft. Sehr guter klang. Kabel etwas kurz. Angenehm zu tragen. 50 euro im creative shop.

zalman mic is auch ok, jedoch ist es durch die Befestigung am Kabel "weit"vom Mund entfernt - daher etwas leise im TS.


----------

